# SSB4 Dream Roster



## Tyeforce

..


----------



## Princess

yah roy! ♥


----------



## MygL

uhmm i think mii wouldnt fit on a smash bros game but i liked the chibi robo one =3


----------



## Grawr

What makes you think there'll be another one...?

I think the I remember word going around that Brawl was the last "Smash Bros" game. Not so sure how true that is, though...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Needs more. c=

Tis nice though.


----------



## Tyeforce

Grawr said:
			
		

> What makes you think there'll be another one...?
> 
> I think the I remember word going around that Brawl was the last "Smash Bros" game. Not so sure how true that is, though...


http://www.smashgamers.com/2008/08/01/sakurai-to-really-consider-a-brawl-sequel/


----------



## VantagE

Hmm... It would have to be EXCEEDINGLY better then Brawl... instead of the minor changes they did with brawl... One thing I would like to see is WAAAY more effort put into the stage creator... It was nice to have it but I was very disappointed with it... IT could of been so much better...  And one character I would suggest... is the wolf that link changes into... that would be sweet.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

I can dig it!

RIDLEY FTW!!


----------



## MygL

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hmm... It would have to be EXCEEDINGLY better then Brawl... instead of the minor changes they did with brawl... One thing I would like to see is WAAAY more effort put into the stage creator... It was nice to have it but I was very disappointed with it... IT could of been so much better...  And one character I would suggest... is the wolf that ]yea >.> i wanted to play my stages through wi fi D=


----------



## VantagE

xYoh said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... It would have to be EXCEEDINGLY better then Brawl... instead of the minor changes they did with brawl... One thing I would like to see is WAAAY more effort put into the stage creator... It was nice to have it but I was very disappointed with it... IT could of been so much better...  And one character I would suggest... is the wolf that ]yea >.> i wanted to play my stages through wi fi D=
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and they better start using the WiiSpeak! In all their up coming online games!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

xYoh said:
			
		

> uhmm i think mii wouldnt fit on a smash bros game but i liked the chibi robo one =3


Everyone says Miis don't belong in Smash... But just look at what all they've been through. They're pros at sports, are very talented musicians, know how to stay fit, speed demons on karts, and have even been to the Olympics. Plus a lot more. I know, you think it's silly, right? Well, just consider what all they could do. Their boxing skills could be used in one-on-one combat, they can use weapons like baseball bats, golf clubs, tennis rackets, and...Frisbees? There are TONS of things that can be Incorporated into their moveset, just like how Mr. Game & Watch's moveset is made entirely out of Game & Watch games. Don't be so quick to dismiss the idea. Just think about it... Miis are the mascots of Wii. Surely they deserve their spotlight in Smash.


----------



## Tyeforce

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hmm... It would have to be EXCEEDINGLY better then Brawl... instead of the minor changes they did with brawl... One thing I would like to see is WAAAY more effort put into the stage creator... It was nice to have it but I was very disappointed with it... IT could of been so much better...  And one character I would suggest... is the wolf that ]I was always against Wolf Link & Midna. Midna is perfectly capable of fighting on her own, and Wolf Link would just add a THIRD Link to the roster.


----------



## VantagE

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm i think mii wouldnt fit on a smash bros game but i liked the chibi robo one =3
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says Miis don't belong in Smash... But just look at what all they've been through. They're pros at sports, are very talented musicians, know how to stay fit, speed demons on karts, and have even been to the Olympics. Plus a lot more. I know, you think it's silly, right? Well, just consider what all they could do. Their boxing skills could be used in one-on-one combat, they can use weapons like baseball bats, golf clubs, tennis rackets, and...Frisbees? There are TONS of things that can be Incorporated into their moveset, just like how Mr. Game & Watch's moveset is made entirely out of Game & Watch games. Don't be so quick to dismiss the idea. Just think about it... Miis are the mascots of Wii. Surely they deserve their spotlight in Smash.
Click to expand...

Mmmm I could see that... its still weird to think of a Mii being in Super Smash Bros...


----------



## VantagE

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... It would have to be EXCEEDINGLY better then Brawl... instead of the minor changes they did with brawl... One thing I would like to see is WAAAY more effort put into the stage creator... It was nice to have it but I was very disappointed with it... IT could of been so much better...  And one character I would suggest... is the wolf that ]I was always against Wolf Link & Midna. Midna is perfectly capable of fighting on her own, and Wolf Link would just add a THIRD Link to the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Midna wouldn't have to be with Wolf Link. They could even have Link change into the Wolf the way Zelda turns into Shiek... Think I spelled that right...
> 
> Edit: sorry for double post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm i think mii wouldnt fit on a smash bros game but i liked the chibi robo one =3
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says Miis don't belong in Smash... But just look at what all they've been through. They're pros at sports, are very talented musicians, know how to stay fit, speed demons on karts, and have even been to the Olympics. Plus a lot more. I know, you think it's silly, right? Well, just consider what all they could do. Their boxing skills could be used in one-on-one combat, they can use weapons like baseball bats, golf clubs, tennis rackets, and...Frisbees? There are TONS of things that can be Incorporated into their moveset, just like how Mr. Game & Watch's moveset is made entirely out of Game & Watch games. Don't be so quick to dismiss the idea. Just think about it... Miis are the mascots of Wii. Surely they deserve their spotlight in Smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I could see that... its still weird to think of a Mii being in Super Smash Bros...
Click to expand...

Did you think R.O.B. in Smash Bros. was weird? I did at first, too. But then I realized how awesome he really is. He a very special character... Not only from his story in the Subspace Emissary, but because *without him, video games wouldn't exist in America today.* Well, maybe they would have eventually, but it wouldn't be the same. R.O.B. was used as a sort of Trojan Horse--er, Robot--to get the NES to sell in the US. After the video game crash of 1983, NOBODY wanted to buy video games. (Curse you, E.T.!) If it wasn't for R.O.B., Americans wouldn't have brought NESs home. So you can thank the little guy. ^_^


----------



## VantagE

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm i think mii wouldnt fit on a smash bros game but i liked the chibi robo one =3
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says Miis don't belong in Smash... But just look at what all they've been through. They're pros at sports, are very talented musicians, know how to stay fit, speed demons on karts, and have even been to the Olympics. Plus a lot more. I know, you think it's silly, right? Well, just consider what all they could do. Their boxing skills could be used in one-on-one combat, they can use weapons like baseball bats, golf clubs, tennis rackets, and...Frisbees? There are TONS of things that can be Incorporated into their moveset, just like how Mr. Game & Watch's moveset is made entirely out of Game & Watch games. Don't be so quick to dismiss the idea. Just think about it... Miis are the mascots of Wii. Surely they deserve their spotlight in Smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I could see that... its still weird to think of a Mii being in Super Smash Bros...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you think R.O.B. in Smash Bros. was weird? I did at first, too. But then I realized how awesome he really is. He a very special character... Not only from his story in the Subspace Emissary, but because *without him, video games wouldn't exist in America today.* Well, maybe they would have eventually, but it wouldn't be the same. R.O.B. was used as a sort of Trojan Horse--er, Robot--to get the NES to sell in the US. After the video game crash of 1983, NOBODY wanted to buy video games. (Curse you, E.T.!) If it wasn't for R.O.B., Americans wouldn't have brought NESs home. So you can thank the little guy. ^_^
Click to expand...

I really don't like ROB at all...


----------



## Tyeforce

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... It would have to be EXCEEDINGLY better then Brawl... instead of the minor changes they did with brawl... One thing I would like to see is WAAAY more effort put into the stage creator... It was nice to have it but I was very disappointed with it... IT could of been so much better...  And one character I would suggest... is the wolf that ]I was always against Wolf Link & Midna. Midna is perfectly capable of fighting on her own, and Wolf Link would just add a THIRD Link to the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Midna wouldn't have to be with Wolf Link. They could even have Link change into the Wolf the way Zelda turns into Shiek... Think I spelled that right...
> 
> Edit: sorry for double post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, it's an interesting idea, but by the time SSB4 comes out (if it does), Zelda Wii will have most likely already came out, meaning Twilight Princess's Link probably wouldn't be the Link in the game. Just like OoT Link was in Melee, but TP Link was in Brawl. Zelda Wii Link will probably be in SSB4.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

ROB IS WIN


----------



## Tyeforce

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhmm i think mii wouldnt fit on a smash bros game but i liked the chibi robo one =3
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says Miis don't belong in Smash... But just look at what all they've been through. They're pros at sports, are very talented musicians, know how to stay fit, speed demons on karts, and have even been to the Olympics. Plus a lot more. I know, you think it's silly, right? Well, just consider what all they could do. Their boxing skills could be used in one-on-one combat, they can use weapons like baseball bats, golf clubs, tennis rackets, and...Frisbees? There are TONS of things that can be Incorporated into their moveset, just like how Mr. Game & Watch's moveset is made entirely out of Game & Watch games. Don't be so quick to dismiss the idea. Just think about it... Miis are the mascots of Wii. Surely they deserve their spotlight in Smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I could see that... its still weird to think of a Mii being in Super Smash Bros...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you think R.O.B. in Smash Bros. was weird? I did at first, too. But then I realized how awesome he really is. He a very special character... Not only from his story in the Subspace Emissary, but because *without him, video games wouldn't exist in America today.* Well, maybe they would have eventually, but it wouldn't be the same. R.O.B. was used as a sort of Trojan Horse--er, Robot--to get the NES to sell in the US. After the video game crash of 1983, NOBODY wanted to buy video games. (Curse you, E.T.!) If it wasn't for R.O.B., Americans wouldn't have brought NESs home. So you can thank the little guy. ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't like ROB at all...
Click to expand...

Well, he doesn't like you, either! :gyroidverymad: 

lol


----------



## Princess

ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......


----------



## Dr. Keko

Geno no doubt. Stupid square-enix.....


----------



## VantagE

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......


Totally agree!! =D


----------



## Tyeforce

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......


I'd like to see your reason behind that.


----------



## MygL

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see your reason behind that.
Click to expand...

yea hes awesome specially on air attacks but if sum1 wants to main him i think it needs lots a training >.<


----------



## Placktor

ROB is not fail hes sweet he is my 2nd best charecter


----------



## Tyeforce

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see your reason behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hes awesome specially on air attacks but if sum1 wants to main him i think it needs lots a training >.<
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about how he plays in Brawl, I'm talking about the character himself.


----------



## VantagE

Three main characters in the following order:
1. Kirby
2. MetaKnight
3. Mr. Game & Watch

Yes I know quite the unusual character set... I am pretty good after I play for a while... have not played for a while so I suck at the moment... xD


----------



## MygL

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see your reason behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hes awesome specially on air attacks but if sum1 wants to main him i think it needs lots a training >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about how he plays in Brawl, I'm talking about the character himself.
Click to expand...

oh i thought u were talking bout smash lolz >.<

anyways i didnt met ROB since brawl but i love him hes cute in some way xD


----------



## Grawr

The posts that say "ROB IS FAIL!" , "ROB IS WIN!" or anything along those spam-tastic lines will stop from here on out. Alright? = )

I'd like to see a new Smash Bros...only if it's an all-new experience, like they started to talk about at the end of that interview.

But, knowing Nintendo, it won't be. 

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm surprised no one has asked who some of the lesser known characters are, like Mike Jones, DeMille, onbe, Sukapon, Takamaru, Alice, Lip, and Mach Rider. And Rainman...lol. I really like the idea of a hanafuda character being in Smash Bros. It represents Nintendo's origins.


----------



## Tyeforce

Grawr said:
			
		

> The posts that say "ROB IS FAIL!" , "ROB IS WIN!" or anything along those spam-tastic lines will stop from here on out. Alright? = )
> 
> I'd like to see a new Smash Bros...only if it's an all-new experience, like they started to talk about at the end of that interview.
> 
> But, knowing Nintendo, it won't be.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.


Wow, negative much? Don't be such a Negative Nancy! (Sorry, I've ALWAYS wanted to say that. XD)

What about Super Mario Galaxy? And The Wind Waker? Captain Rainbow? Nintendo's always making games with a brand new experience. Just take a look at Wii Music, Wii Fit, and such. I can't wait to see what new elements Zelda Wii has in store for us!

But when it comes to Smash Bros., I kinda like it how it is right now. Brawl is amazing.


----------



## Grawr

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The posts that say "ROB IS FAIL!" , "ROB IS WIN!" or anything along those spam-tastic lines will stop from here on out. Alright? = )
> 
> I'd like to see a new Smash Bros...only if it's an all-new experience, like they started to talk about at the end of that interview.
> 
> But, knowing Nintendo, it won't be.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, negative much? Don't be such a Negative Nancy! (Sorry, I've ALWAYS wanted to say that. XD)
> 
> What about Super Mario Galaxy? And The Wind Waker? Captain Rainbow? Nintendo's always making games with a brand new experience. Just take a look at Wii Music, Wii Fit, and such. I can't wait to see what new elements Zelda Wii has in store for us!
> 
> But when it comes to Smash Bros., I kinda like it how it is right now. Brawl is amazing.
Click to expand...

All of the games you just mentioned are in the past. Galaxy, maybe not...Galaxy was an exception.

Take a look at their recent stuff. City Folk, Brawl, Mario Kart Wii...they're taking their old games, popping a few slight changes on them, and releasing them on the Wii. We're buying the same game over, and over, and over again. Look at what they're doing now, Pikmin, Donkey Kong, and Mario Tennis "Wiimakes"...what? Are they kidding? They're re-releasing a game on a system that you can play the original game on in the first place? That just makes no sense to me at all.

Wii Fit was...alright.

And Wii Music? Please, don't get me started.

I can say that I hope for the best. I hope Nintendo changes for the better. But by their recent work, I see no reason why I should think that way.


----------



## Princess

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see your reason behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hes awesome specially on air attacks but if sum1 wants to main him i think it needs lots a training >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about how he plays in Brawl, I'm talking about the character himself.
Click to expand...

well idk imo no offense to anyone ^__^


----------



## MygL

uhmmm every sequel IS the old one........................


----------



## Grawr

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROB IS A FAIL im sorry......
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see your reason behind that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea hes awesome specially on air attacks but if sum1 wants to main him i think it needs lots a training >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about how he plays in Brawl, I'm talking about the character himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same
Click to expand...

See, that's a post that didn't have to be made.

Let's really try to work hard, everyone, and...y'know, only post something that's neccessary. One worded posts are not good.

Not good at all.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed

yesss ninten! although i worry he's too similar to ness.

what about paula, crono, and goemon...

nice adds with captain syrup and bomberman!


----------



## Tyeforce

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The posts that say "ROB IS FAIL!" , "ROB IS WIN!" or anything along those spam-tastic lines will stop from here on out. Alright? = )
> 
> I'd like to see a new Smash Bros...only if it's an all-new experience, like they started to talk about at the end of that interview.
> 
> But, knowing Nintendo, it won't be.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, negative much? Don't be such a Negative Nancy! (Sorry, I've ALWAYS wanted to say that. XD)
> 
> What about Super Mario Galaxy? And The Wind Waker? Captain Rainbow? Nintendo's always making games with a brand new experience. Just take a look at Wii Music, Wii Fit, and such. I can't wait to see what new elements Zelda Wii has in store for us!
> 
> But when it comes to Smash Bros., I kinda like it how it is right now. Brawl is amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the games you just mentioned are in the past. Galaxy, maybe not...Galaxy was an exception.
> 
> Take a look at their recent stuff. City Folk, Brawl, Mario Kart Wii...they're taking their old games, popping a few slight changes on them, and releasing them on the Wii. We're buying the same game over, and over, and over again. Look at what they're doing now, Pikmin, Donkey Kong, and Mario Tennis "Wiimakes"...what? Are they kidding? They're re-releasing a game on a system that you can play the original game on in the first place? That just makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> Wii Fit was...alright.
> 
> And Wii Music? Please, don't get me started.
> 
> I can say that I hope for the best. I hope Nintendo changes for the better. But by their recent work, I see no reason why I should think that way.
Click to expand...

Some games don't NEED to be changed. Mario Kart is Mario Kart. Animal Crossing is Animal Crossing. Smash Bros. is Smash Bros. I think the "Wiimakes" are a good idea. Now I can get to play Pikmin, which I never got around to playing before, but with Wii controls! And what do you have against Wii Music? It's a great game.


----------



## Tyeforce

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> yesss ninten! although i worry he's too similar to ness.
> 
> what about paula, crono, and goemon...
> 
> nice adds with captain syrup and bomberman!


Four MOTHER/EathBound characters are enough for a small franchise. Don't get angry at me when I say "small". I KNOW it has a HUUUUUUGE fanbase. EarthBound fans are some of the most--if the THE most--dedicated fans in the world. But the fact is, it's not that big of a franchise to Nintendo in general. As for Chrono, adding him as one of the third party characters seems a little off. Bomberman and Mega Man have a much greater history with Nintendo. And Digimon? Please...


----------



## neverbeenkrissed

goemon isn't digimon - he's from legend of the mystical ninja! with ebismaru and yae!

i was thinking more that paula would work as a support character. i see where you're coming from with crono, forgot that was pretty much all square's doing.

i meant to include dixie kong, but rare is kinda iffy these days...


----------



## Tyeforce

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> goemon isn't digimon - he's from legend of the mystical ninja! with ebismaru and yae!
> 
> i was thinking more that paula would work as a support character. i see where you're coming from with crono, forgot that was pretty much all square's doing.
> 
> i meant to include dixie kong, but rare is kinda iffy these days...


Dixie Kong is in the roster. And NINTENDO owns Dixie, not Rare. And sorry for my lack of non-Nintendo game knowledge. XD I've never heard of Legend of the Mystical Ninja.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!


----------



## neverbeenkrissed

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goemon isn't digimon - he's from legend of the mystical ninja! with ebismaru and yae!
> 
> i was thinking more that paula would work as a support character. i see where you're coming from with crono, forgot that was pretty much all square's doing.
> 
> i meant to include dixie kong, but rare is kinda iffy these days...
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie Kong is in the roster. And NINTENDO owns Dixie, not Rare. And sorry for my lack of non-Nintendo game knowledge. XD I've never heard of Legend of the Mystical Ninja.
Click to expand...

ahhh ok, i missed dixie.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganbare_Goemon

i was going to say the legend of mystical ninja series was exclusively nintendo, but it looks like that wasn't the case... it was konami!


----------



## Tyeforce

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!


NEEDS LESS UNIMPORTANT THIRD PARTY CHARACTERS.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS LESS UNIMPORTANT THIRD PARTY CHARACTERS.
Click to expand...

=O ?!

Have you even PLAYED Viewtiful Joe?!

He would fit in much better than Megaman... <_<


----------



## Princess

Grawr said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yea hes awesome specially on air attacks but if sum1 wants to main him i think it needs lots a training >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about how he plays in Brawl, I'm talking about the character himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, that's a post that didn't have to be made.
> 
> Let's really try to work hard, everyone, and...y'know, only post something that's neccessary. One worded posts are not good.
> 
> Not good at all.
Click to expand...

Sorry Grawr. I apologize for the spam fest I was currently on.
 heh...


----------



## MygL

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS LESS UNIMPORTANT THIRD PARTY CHARACTERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O ?!
> 
> Have you even PLAYED Viewtiful Joe?!
> 
> He would fit in much better than Megaman... <_<
Click to expand...

viewtiful joe or wutever reminds me of cpt falcon =P


----------



## Tyeforce

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS LESS UNIMPORTANT THIRD PARTY CHARACTERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O ?!
> 
> Have you even PLAYED Viewtiful Joe?!
> 
> He would fit in much better than Megaman... <_<
Click to expand...

No, I have (I think...). He's just not as important to Nintendo's history as Mega Man. He's had one game on the GameCube. Mega Man has a long history with Nintendo, and Nintendo even PUBLISHED a few Mega Man games.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS LESS UNIMPORTANT THIRD PARTY CHARACTERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O ?!
> 
> Have you even PLAYED Viewtiful Joe?!
> 
> He would fit in much better than Megaman... <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have (I think...). He's just not as important to Nintendo's history as Mega Man. He's had one game on the GameCube. Mega Man has a long history with Nintendo, and Nintendo even PUBLISHED a few Mega Man games.
Click to expand...

3 games, thankyouverymuch

nevertheless... I stick to my guns. Just to the fact that Viewtiful was always a Nintendo exclusive...


----------



## Tyeforce

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS MOAR VIEWTIFUL JOE!
> 
> 
> 
> NEEDS LESS UNIMPORTANT THIRD PARTY CHARACTERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =O ?!
> 
> Have you even PLAYED Viewtiful Joe?!
> 
> He would fit in much better than Megaman... <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have (I think...). He's just not as important to Nintendo's history as Mega Man. He's had one game on the GameCube. Mega Man has a long history with Nintendo, and Nintendo even PUBLISHED a few Mega Man games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 games, thankyouverymuch
> 
> nevertheless... I stick to my guns. Just to the fact that Viewtiful was always a Nintendo exclusive...
Click to expand...

My bad. Actually, four games.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viewtiful_Joe

And he's not Nintendo exclusive. All but one of his games are also on PS2 or PSP.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> =O ?!
> 
> Have you even PLAYED Viewtiful Joe?!
> 
> He would fit in much better than Megaman... <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I have (I think...). He's just not as important to Nintendo's history as Mega Man. He's had one game on the GameCube. Mega Man has a long history with Nintendo, and Nintendo even PUBLISHED a few Mega Man games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 games, thankyouverymuch
> 
> nevertheless... I stick to my guns. Just to the fact that Viewtiful was always a Nintendo exclusive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad. Actually, four games.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viewtiful_Joe
> 
> And he's not Nintendo exclusive. All but one of his games are also on PS2 or PSP.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah... I forgot that they were ported to the PS2... nvm then...

Awesome game nevertheless. You should play it. Still would love to see him in SSB4


----------



## Tyeforce

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have (I think...). He's just not as important to Nintendo's history as Mega Man. He's had one game on the GameCube. Mega Man has a long history with Nintendo, and Nintendo even PUBLISHED a few Mega Man games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 games, thankyouverymuch
> 
> nevertheless... I stick to my guns. Just to the fact that Viewtiful was always a Nintendo exclusive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad. Actually, four games.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viewtiful_Joe
> 
> And he's not Nintendo exclusive. All but one of his games are also on PS2 or PSP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah... I forgot that they were ported to the PS2... nvm then...
> 
> Awesome game nevertheless. You should play it. Still would love to see him in SSB4
Click to expand...

I think I've played it before... I don't really remember. But I can't shake the feeling that I rented it once... Or maybe it was just memories of the anime, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125

I agree with EVERY SINGLE CHARACTER ON THE LIST, Tye you have awesome opinions, seriously you do, BUT Zero Suit Samus should be taken out and replaced with No suit Samus ;D.


----------



## Melee201

I really hope another Smash Bros. comes out in the future.  But anyway, I like the characters on your list.  I especially liked the idea of having a Mii on the roster.  It would be awesome and a bit hilarious to play as a Mii.


----------



## Tyeforce

Isn't anyone gonna ask about the lesser known characters? lol


----------



## Ray_lofstad

ok then... if you really want someone to ask about the new characters, ill start...
ok... who is Geno?
i asked about him because he looks kind of cool XD
and i dont really get it! why haven't megaman been in the older SSB games? he is, like, more famous than toon mario or king dedede!

btw, main three characters at brawl:

#1 Link
#2 Marth
#3 Lucario

oh, and R.O.B is kind of cool, on he's own wierd way XD 
and i was very dissapointed of the stage builder! :gyroidverymad:  they could make it a WAAAY cooler if they wanted to!


----------



## SamXX

This looks like an  AWESOME roster 

Meh like!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Where's K.K.?


----------



## Megamannt125

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> ok then... if you really want someone to ask about the new characters, ill start...
> ok... who is Geno?
> i asked about him because he looks kind of cool XD
> and i dont really get it! why haven't megaman been in the older SSB games? he is, like, more famous than toon mario or king dedede!
> 
> btw, main three characters at brawl:
> 
> #1 ]Geno was one of the main characters in the game Mario RPG and joins Mario in his quest to defeat Smithy who is trying to destroy the star road or something like that it's hard to remember but Geno is like a diety who's possessing a doll.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

-unrelated-

I wonder what Geno's final smash would be...

I was thinking either thet thing where he turns into a giant cannon, or that move where he throws that lazer that if timed corectly, is a one hit kill...


----------



## Megamannt125

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> -unrelated-
> 
> I wonder what Geno's final smash would be...
> 
> I was thinking either thet thing where he turns into a giant cannon, or that move where he throws that lazer that if timed corectly, is a one hit kill...


GENO WHIRL! It was the strongest attack in the game, it could do up to 9999 damage.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -unrelated-
> 
> I wonder what Geno's final smash would be...
> 
> I was thinking either thet thing where he turns into a giant cannon, or that move where he throws that lazer that if timed corectly, is a one hit kill...
> 
> 
> 
> GENO WHIRL! It was the strongest attack in the game, it could do up to 9999 damage.
Click to expand...

YEAH! THAT'S IT!

It should be his final smash...

and if you hit A at the correct time, it should be an instant kill!


----------



## Bacon Boy

I want to get Mario RPG so bad. But I hate the format. Like Paper Mario 1&2, every time you encountered an eney, you had to go into a separate battle. It was very annoying.


----------



## Megamannt125

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -unrelated-
> 
> I wonder what Geno's final smash would be...
> 
> I was thinking either thet thing where he turns into a giant cannon, or that move where he throws that lazer that if timed corectly, is a one hit kill...
> 
> 
> 
> GENO WHIRL! It was the strongest attack in the game, it could do up to 9999 damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH! THAT'S IT!
> 
> It should be his final smash...
> 
> and if you hit A at the correct time, it should be an instant kill!
Click to expand...

Well it could be a small tornado like thing that flies across the stage and if it does hit somebody it gives them 999% damage.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -unrelated-
> 
> I wonder what Geno's final smash would be...
> 
> I was thinking either thet thing where he turns into a giant cannon, or that move where he throws that lazer that if timed corectly, is a one hit kill...
> 
> 
> 
> GENO WHIRL! It was the strongest attack in the game, it could do up to 9999 damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH! THAT'S IT!
> 
> It should be his final smash...
> 
> and if you hit A at the correct time, it should be an instant kill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it could be a small tornado like thing that flies across the stage and if it does hit somebody it gives them 999% damage.
Click to expand...

That's practically an instant kill... 

But if it hits Lucario... oh no! =O


----------



## tails1428

Extremely good list speaking of Mario Though id add Wart or Mouser from Super Mario 2 that make things even more unpredictable


----------



## Megamannt125

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -unrelated-
> 
> I wonder what Geno's final smash would be...
> 
> I was thinking either thet thing where he turns into a giant cannon, or that move where he throws that lazer that if timed corectly, is a one hit kill...
> 
> 
> 
> GENO WHIRL! It was the strongest attack in the game, it could do up to 9999 damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH! THAT'S IT!
> 
> It should be his final smash...
> 
> and if you hit A at the correct time, it should be an instant kill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it could be a small tornado like thing that flies across the stage and if it does hit somebody it gives them 999% damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's practically an instant kill...
> 
> But if it hits Lucario... oh no! =O
Click to expand...

Lucario's power goes to maximum at only 400%


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! THAT'S IT!
> 
> It should be his final smash...
> 
> and if you hit A at the correct time, it should be an instant kill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it could be a small tornado like thing that flies across the stage and if it does hit somebody it gives them 999% damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's practically an instant kill...
> 
> But if it hits Lucario... oh no! =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucario's power goes to maximum at only 400%
Click to expand...

Really? lame...


----------



## tails1428

genoa was a dork smithy id say is much cooler with his changing heads


----------



## Bacon Boy

tails1428 said:
			
		

> Geno was a dork. Smithy, i'd say, is much cooler with his changing heads.


Please use correct punctuation and grammar, that sentence just made no sense.

Smithy was a fun boss when I played it at a friends. *He had the ROM but he won't listen to me when I tell him it's illegal.* It was an okay game for it's time.


----------



## Megamannt125

Other characters that should be added: Eggman in his walker from SA2, Blade Knight/Sword Knight, Kracko or Whispy woods (as boss), AC Female character, K.K. Slider, Rosalina, Tails/Knuckles as assist trophies, Shadow, Chaos, NES Mario, NES Luigi, and Megamannt125.


----------



## tails1428

yeah i typed fast my bad i just never really liked geno smithy or king k rool where my favorite bosses on the snes


----------



## dragonflamez

Simply too many characters.
And not any from the ones that count.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Where's K.K.?


Why would a NPC get in over the MAIN character?


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Other characters that should be added: Eggman in his walker from SA2, Blade Knight/Sword Knight, Kracko or Whispy woods (as boss), AC Female character, K.K. Slider, Rosalina, Tails/Knuckles as assist trophies, Shadow, Chaos, NES Mario, NES Luigi, and Megamannt125.


If another Sonic character got in, it would be either Tails, Knuckles, or Shadow. Eggman might be a boss. There _could_ be another Kirby character, but I doubt it would be a simple enemy. The female AC character would just be an alternate costume. K.K. Slider? Really? All he has is a guitar and a sweet voice. IF an Animal Crossing NPC character would be included, it would probably be Resetti. But I really don't think any AC NPC should be in. Rosalina was a thought, but I decided against it. There are too many Mario characters as it is. NES versions of Mario and Luigi? Why? How would that be different?


----------



## Tyeforce

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Simply too many characters.
> And not any from the ones that count.


What are your suggestions? And what characters do you have a problem with?


----------



## MitchHanson

Megaman/Rockman would pwn! Final Smash would be X form.


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm thinking about adding an eighth column... Yes, that will make 84 characters (plus transformations), I know, but I have a few more that I feel should be added. First, I want opinions. I showed this roster to a few friends at school, and one insisted that I should add Simon Belmont, Crono, and some Final Fantasy character, and another friend suggested Klonoa. They're all third party, I know. That would be a lot of third party characters...but what do you think? Do any of these characters, or any other characters, deserve to be in SSB4?


----------



## Bacon Boy

WE NEED SACKBOY IN SSB4!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> WE NEED SACKBOY IN SSB4!


-_-;

Has to have been on a Nintendo console. So that means no Cloud Strife, either, so don't ask.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Legos!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Legos!


And have to have made their debut in a video game. -_-;

The only exception to this rule in my roster is Rainman, only because he represents Nintendo's origins.


----------



## faller1218

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legos!
> 
> 
> 
> And have to have made their debut in a video game. -_-;
> 
> The only exception to this rule in my roster is Rainman, only because he represents Nintendo's origins.
Click to expand...

Nevermind I see what your saying now.


----------



## Tyeforce

faller1218 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legos!
> 
> 
> 
> And have to have made their debut in a video game. -_-;
> 
> The only exception to this rule in my roster is Rainman, only because he represents Nintendo's origins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lego people have been on video games, and I'm not talking about Lego Star Wars, they had a game before that. Sorry if thats not what you meant
Click to expand...

No, I mean they have to have _debuted_ in a video game. That means they have to have been in a video game _before_ becoming a toy, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tye, Rosalina should at least be a alternate costume for Peach, and NES Mario and Luigi would be 8-bit characters kinda like Mario and Luigi but they're final smashes would be Fire mario and Fire Luigi or something like that, Blade and Sword knight aren't just Minor enemies they're Meta Knight's right hand men as shown in Kirby SS Ultra and in the Anime.


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> This...is my dream roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With over 80 characters, this would truly be a roster full of win. None of us know what Super Smash Bros. 4 will hold. We can only wish. This roster (which took quite a long time to make) is perfect to me. I'm sure there aren't too many people here besides myself who are obsessed enough to know who every single character is on this list, but I assure you, they're all great. If you want to know who everyone is, then look here...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Mario - Donkey Kong - Link - Samus/Zero Suit Samus - Kirby - Fox - Pikachu - Marth - Ninten - Mr. Game & Watch - Geno
> 
> Luigi - Diddy Kong - Zelda/Sheik - Dark Samus - Meta Knight - Falco - Pok


----------



## JJH

I despise the idea of any third-party characters in Super Smash Bros.

That, and the whole "make the game slower for casual players", were the two worst things about Brawl in my opinion.

Also, the whole "put a Mii in every new Wii game" thing annoys me. So I don't like the Mii character. And I just can't see Animal Crosser as a Smash Bros character.

Smash Bros needs more Fire Emblem characters. That's what it needs. I like how you have five of them in there. That pleases me. But replace Micaiah with Soren. 

Also, if you're going to insist on toon characters, please, please, PLEASE don't give them an almost identical moveset to their normal character. Two characters with the same moves = fail.


----------



## Megamannt125

NO! I don't want Link changing into wolf Link MIDNA IS A MUST! SHE SHOULD AT LEAST BE RIDING WOLF LINK GRRR!


----------



## Thunder

I did say that


----------



## frogjumper02

Me want Peppy!!! Do a barrel roll!!!   lol


----------



## Megamannt125

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I did say that


No I meant Midna be her own character riding Wolf Link, and if they add Wario they have to add Waluigi, The Mario bros. and Wario bros.


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did say that
> 
> 
> 
> No I meant Midna be her own character riding Wolf ]Oh, Okay.
Click to expand...


----------



## beehdaubs

Pretty good roster ^_^
Some of these characters, however, might be a little bit of a stretch.  Some characters on that roster don't seem to be created for fighting.


----------



## QNT3N

Sorry, Snake will NEVER be in SSB again, for those of you that know the true story of how he got in SSBB.


----------



## Bell_Hunter

They should add Captain Rainbow/Nick, Ridely and....... i'll post when i think of more


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye, Rosalina should at least be a alternate costume for Peach, and NES Mario and Luigi would be 8-bit characters kinda like Mario and Luigi but they're final smashes would be Fire mario and Fire Luigi or something like that, Blade and Sword knight aren't just Minor enemies they're Meta Knight's right hand men as shown in Kirby SS Ultra and in the Anime.


I'm don't like the idea of an alternate costume being a completely different character... I might add Rosalina, since I'm adding 7 more characters. And I think if another Kirby character got in, it would be Lololo and Lalala. The were originally Lolo and Lala in Eggerland, Hal's very first game. The only problem would be coming up with a good moveset for them. All they really do is...push blocks around. But you gotta think, all Ice Climbers ever did was jump and swing a hammer, but Sakurai made a unique moveset for them.


----------



## Tyeforce

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pretty good roster, but i'd like to point out some stuff :3
> 
> Ridley seems too big to be playable o-0
> King K. Rool is a must
> Instead of having Midna... There should be wolf ]I think that's enough toon characters @_@
> if you add Mewtwo and those other two guys, well, that'd be overkill on the pokemons D:
> Bowser Jr. and Shadow Mario seem more like a Assist trophy.
> We can't have too many third party characters (Mega Man, Bomber Man, ETC) Master Chief maybe?  j/k
> An Animal Crossing Character definitely wouldn't fit Brawl's style, i mean, the games about peacefullness and building your own town ^^
> Tingle? WTF man D:
> If they had Miis, they should just be like a clone of Mario, or somethin... (Short Mii: Ness Medium sized: Mario Tall: Captain Falcon)
> 
> Of course, some of them i don't recognize most of the characters, but other then that b ^^ d


There's a rumor that Ridley was going to be playable in Melee. I forget the source of the rumor, but I know the most obvious evidence of this is the game's opening. You see Samus fighting Ridley briefly. Notice that Ridley's size it the scene was shrunken drastically. He appears to be about the size as Bowser, which means he COULD be a playable character.

Twilight Princess Link most likely won't be in the next Smash Bros. Zelda Wii Link will. Toon Link, Zelda Wii Link, AND TP Link would be a little too much. Plus, I think a solo Midna would work better.

Waluigi is a very...unique...character. There would be no problem coming up with a unique moveset for him. And on the DOJO!!, Sakurai seemed to support the idea... 






			
				Sakurai said:
			
		

> The fact that he


----------



## Tyeforce

JJH said:
			
		

> I despise the idea of any third-party characters in Super Smash Bros.
> 
> That, and the whole "make the game slower for casual players", were the two worst things about Brawl in my opinion.
> 
> Also, the whole "put a Mii in every new Wii game" thing annoys me. So I don't like the Mii character. And I just can't see Animal Crosser as a Smash Bros character.
> 
> Smash Bros needs more Fire Emblem characters. That's what it needs. I like how you have five of them in there. That pleases me. But replace Micaiah with Soren.
> 
> Also, if you're going to insist on toon characters, please, please, PLEASE don't give them an almost identical moveset to their normal character. Two characters with the same moves = fail.


Why no third party characters? Sonic, Snake, Mega Man, and Bomberman all have a history with Nintendo.

I personally like Brawl just how it is. Melee was too...bland for me.

Google "mii moveset brawl" and "animal crosser moveset brawl". You'll see that there are many possibilities for them. I don't understand why people dismiss the idea so quickly without ever thinking of the possibilities.

What's Soren like? Sorry, I've never actually played a Fire Emblem game...

I wouldn't. I don't think Toon ]that[/i] bad, but Toon Zelda/Tetra and Toon Ganondorf definitely should have unique movesets. Tetra is a FREAKIN' PIRATE. And Toon Ganondorf has TWO FREAKIN' SWORDS! Just awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Pretty good roster ^_^
> Some of these characters, however, might be a little bit of a stretch.  Some characters on that roster don't seem to be created for fighting.


Did Mr. Game & Watch, R.O.B., Ice Climbers, and Jigglypuff seem like the fighter type before they were put in Smash Bros.? No. Don't judge a character's potential as a fighter by their nature.


----------



## Tyeforce

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Sorry, Snake will NEVER be in SSB again, for those of you that know the true story of how he got in SSBB.


I know the story. Hideo Kojima begged Sakurai to include Snake in Melee, but the game was too close to being completed. That's why he's in Brawl. Why wouldn't he be in the next Smash?


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good roster, but i'd like to point out some stuff :3
> 
> Ridley seems too big to be playable o-0
> King K. Rool is a must
> Instead of having Midna... There should be wolf ]I think that's enough toon characters @_@
> if you add Mewtwo and those other two guys, well, that'd be overkill on the pokemons D:
> Bowser Jr. and Shadow Mario seem more like a Assist trophy.
> We can't have too many third party characters (Mega Man, Bomber Man, ETC) Master Chief maybe?  j/k
> An Animal Crossing Character definitely wouldn't fit Brawl's style, i mean, the games about peacefullness and building your own town ^^
> Tingle? WTF man D:
> If they had Miis, they should just be like a clone of Mario, or somethin... (Short Mii: Ness Medium sized: Mario Tall: Captain Falcon)
> 
> Of course, some of them i don't recognize most of the characters, but other then that b ^^ d
> 
> 
> 
> There's a rumor that Ridley was going to be playable in Melee. I forget the source of the rumor, but I know the most obvious evidence of this is the game's opening. You see Samus fighting Ridley briefly. Notice that Ridley's size it the scene was shrunken drastically. He appears to be about the size as Bowser, which means he COULD be a playable character.
> 
> Twilight Princess Link most likely won't be in the next Smash Bros. Zelda Wii Link will. Toon Link, Zelda Wii Link, AND TP Link would be a little too much. Plus, I think a solo Midna would work better.
> 
> Waluigi is a very...unique...character. There would be no problem coming up with a unique moveset for him. And on the DOJO!!, Sakurai seemed to support the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonflamez

Your roster is simply too big.
And there's a lot of worthless, worthless characters on there, seriously.

To need more Tales ppl u no


----------



## Tyeforce

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Your roster is simply too big.
> And there's a lot of worthless, worthless characters on there, seriously.
> 
> To need more Tales ppl u no


No character is too worthless for Smash Bros.


----------



## QNT3N

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Snake will NEVER be in SSB again, for those of you that know the true story of how he got in SSBB.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story. Hideo Kojima begged Sakurai to include Snake in Melee, but the game was too close to being completed. That's why he's in Brawl. Why wouldn't he be in the next Smash?
Click to expand...

Kojima didnt beg, are you on crack?

Maker of SSBB followed Kojima to a place he was going to for dinner, and followed him in and Kojima had had plans for 'Table for one' and the SSBB dude walks up and says 'Table for 2 please' -__-

Snake is way to good to be in Smash. Well, in Brawl at least.


----------



## Stardust

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your roster is simply too big.
> And there's a lot of worthless, worthless characters on there, seriously.
> 
> To need more Tales ppl u no
> 
> 
> 
> No character is too worthless for Smash Bros.
Click to expand...

umm.. animal crosser is one, and sonic is one.


nuff said


midna is the best on that roster.


----------



## Tyeforce

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Snake will NEVER be in SSB again, for those of you that know the true story of how he got in SSBB.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the story. Hideo Kojima begged Sakurai to include Snake in Melee, but the game was too close to being completed. That's why he's in Brawl. Why wouldn't he be in the next Smash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kojima didnt beg, are you on crack?
> 
> Maker of SSBB followed Kojima to a place he was going to for dinner, and followed him in and Kojima had had plans for 'Table for one' and the SSBB dude walks up and says 'Table for 2 please' -__-
> 
> Snake is way to good to be in Smash. Well, in Brawl at least.
Click to expand...

I've NEVER heard that... But I know for a fact that Kojima "practically begged" Sakurai to put Snake in Melee. But how does that prove that Snake won't be in SSB4?


----------



## Tyeforce

Stardust said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your roster is simply too big.
> And there's a lot of worthless, worthless characters on there, seriously.
> 
> To need more Tales ppl u no
> 
> 
> 
> No character is too worthless for Smash Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm.. animal crosser is one, and sonic is one.
> 
> 
> nuff said
> 
> 
> midna is the best on that roster.
Click to expand...

Animal Crosser and Sonic are definitely not worthless. Animal Crossing and the Sonic the Hedgehog series are HUGE. Your opinion isn't fact.


----------



## JJH

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why no third party characters? Sonic, Snake, Mega Man, and Bomberman all have a history with Nintendo.
> 
> I personally like Brawl just how it is. Melee was too...bland for me.
> 
> Google "mii moveset brawl" and "animal crosser moveset brawl". You'll see that there are many possibilities for them. I don't understand why people dismiss the idea so quickly without ever thinking of the possibilities.
> 
> What's Soren like? Sorry, I've never actually played a Fire Emblem game...
> 
> I wouldn't. I don't think Toon ]that[/i] bad, but Toon Zelda/Tetra and Toon Ganondorf definitely should have unique movesets. Tetra is a FREAKIN' PIRATE. And Toon Ganondorf has TWO FREAKIN' SWORDS! Just awesome.


I just think Smash Bros should be a purely Nintendo game. That's how Melee was, and I liked it considerably more than Brawl.

As for Mii and Animal Crosser move sets, I never said the potential wasn't there. I just despise Miis being playable characters in games other than Wii Sports/Play/Fit/etc. And I just can't see Animal Crosser as a playable character. I NEVER said there weren't possibilities. Don't assume I didn't consider it.

Soren is a super-sexy mage that can nearly master any type of magic, (Aside from Dark/Light), and is arguably the best mage in Radiant Dawn. But it's a hopeless argument. And he's sexy.

And I'm glad they won't have the same move sets, but I still don't really like the idea of "Toon _ _ _ _". Seems like a crappy way to fill more character slots. And it reminds me of Yugioh.


----------



## Tyeforce

Okay, I added 7 more characters...







New additions: Rosalina, Kamek, Ray 01, Andy, Simon Belmont, Klonoa, Crono.

Tell me what you think...


----------



## QNT3N

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Stardust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your roster is simply too big.
> And there's a lot of worthless, worthless characters on there, seriously.
> 
> To need more Tales ppl u no
> 
> 
> 
> No character is too worthless for Smash Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm.. animal crosser is one, and sonic is one.
> 
> 
> nuff said
> 
> 
> midna is the best on that roster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Animal Crosser and Sonic are definitely not worthless. Animal Crossing and the Sonic the Hedgehog series are HUGE. Your opinion isn't fact.
Click to expand...

Animal crosser and sonic is huge in TWO whole different ways.

all the next gen sonic games failed, excluding SC:TDB

all ac games were good

Sonic was worthless in Brawl, why add him again?

AND The chances for another Smash game is very slim. Creator said so himself.


----------



## Tyeforce

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stardust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your roster is simply too big.
> And there's a lot of worthless, worthless characters on there, seriously.
> 
> To need more Tales ppl u no
> 
> 
> 
> No character is too worthless for Smash Bros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm.. animal crosser is one, and sonic is one.
> 
> 
> nuff said
> 
> 
> midna is the best on that roster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Animal Crosser and Sonic are definitely not worthless. Animal Crossing and the Sonic the Hedgehog series are HUGE. Your opinion isn't fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Animal crosser and sonic is huge in TWO whole different ways.
> 
> all the next gen sonic games failed, excluding SC:TDB
> 
> all ac games were good
> 
> Sonic was worthless in Brawl, why add him again?
> 
> AND The chances for another Smash game is very slim. Creator said so himself.
Click to expand...

That's pure opinion. I personal like the newer Sonic games MUCH more than the 2D ones. And either way, Sonic is a big video game icon. And he's far from worthless in Brawl...

There will most likely be a SSB4. Sakurai said himself that he's interested in making a sequel.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tye I think DF meant that alot of people have never heard of the characters in your roster, meaning alot of people won't use them.

And Sonic is NOT worthless in brawl plenty of people use him just because you hate Sonic doesn't mean everyone else does, and what's cooler than seeing Sonic and Mario fight? Nothing those two started one of the original console wars back in the 90s first Nintendo made the NES with super mario bros then SEGA makes it's genesis with better graphics and a faster sidescoller platformer called Sonic the Hedgehog, then of course Nintendo made the SNES and so on, Sonic is a great addition to brawl.


----------



## reedstr16

sweet! the animal crossing guy could plant pitfall seeds, hit people with axe/shovle and with the net they could catch them and throw them... they could also shoot them with a slingshot!


----------



## Bacon Boy

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> sweet! the animal crossing guy could plant pitfall seeds, hit people with axe/shovle and with the net they could catch them and throw them... they could also shoot them with a slingshot!


or resetti/kk could be a new character.


----------



## SockHead

I would love to use AC Boy/Girl.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower

You're just asking for more clones with that. You should have taken some more characters out from Brawl. Mewtwo AND Lucario? Zelda/Sheik AND Toon Zelda/Tetra? Ganondorf AND Toon Ganondorf? Samus AND Dark Samus? And why is Wolf still on there? Okay, okay, I know that's your dream roster, but I just had to voice what I would have changed. Oh, and Krystal is win, but lack of Vaati is fail.


----------



## Stardust

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> You're just asking for more clones with that. You should have taken some more characters out from Brawl. Mewtwo AND Lucario? Zelda/Sheik AND Toon Zelda/Tetra? Ganondorf AND Toon Ganondorf? Samus AND Dark Samus? And why is Wolf still on there? Okay, okay, I know that's your dream roster, but I just had to voice what I would have changed. Oh, and Krystal is win, but lack of Vaati is fail.


yeah vaati is ftw


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet! the animal crossing guy could plant pitfall seeds, hit people with axe/shovle and with the net they could catch them and throw them... they could also shoot them with a slingshot!
> 
> 
> 
> or resetti/kk could be a new character.
Click to expand...

AC main character > K.K. or Resetti


----------



## Tyeforce

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> You're just asking for more clones with that. You should have taken some more characters out from Brawl. Mewtwo AND Lucario? Zelda/Sheik AND Toon Zelda/Tetra? Ganondorf AND Toon Ganondorf? Samus AND Dark Samus? And why is Wolf still on there? Okay, okay, I know that's your dream roster, but I just had to voice what I would have changed. Oh, and Krystal is win, but lack of Vaati is fail.


Lol. Lucario IS NOT a clone of Mewtwo. FAR from it. So they have one similar attack, whoo. Why would you want to take characters OUT? That's one of the only things I hated about Brawl. Dr. Mario and Pichu needed to go, but not Mewtwo and Roy. And we got Young Link back in the form of Toon Link. Even if they would turn out to be clones (which I highly doubt), at least they're playable. Just more variety. You know what they say; the more the merrier! (lol, ShtH reference)

I thought about Vaati, but...a minor villain from a subsubseries doesn't seem to deserve it as much as Midna and Tingle. But maybe I'll add him...


----------



## tails1428

King k rool and Smithy would rock and rool as characters to play as or Ridley to and the Animal Crossing guy/girl 3 games it be a interesting character to play as .


----------



## Brandon

Am I pathetic for knowing every one of thee characters?

AND IS THERE REALLY GOING TO BE AN SSB4? O_O


----------



## Bell_Hunter

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> They should add Captain Rainbow/Nick, Ridely and....... i'll post when i think of more


And Bowser Jr............and...... thats all i got for now


----------



## Tyeforce

Brandon said:
			
		

> Am I pathetic for knowing every one of thee characters?
> 
> AND IS THERE REALLY GOING TO BE AN SSB4? O_O


You actually knew ALL OF THEM when you first saw it? Seriously?! I thought I'd be the only one, lol.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Brandon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I pathetic for knowing every one of thee characters?
> 
> AND IS THERE REALLY GOING TO BE AN SSB4? O_O
> 
> 
> 
> You actually knew ALL OF THEM when you first saw it? Seriously?! I thought I'd be the only one, lol.
Click to expand...

i mean... i knew most. 

i still remember captain syrup from wario land on GB, and i'm glad they brought her back again for future wario games. 

i hope everyone knew who bomberman was - he's kind of a legend!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Replace Krystal with Ray01


----------



## Megamannt125

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Replace Krystal with Ray01


NO! ARE YOU MAD? ARE YOU INSANE!? HAVE YOU GONE MENTALLY ILL???


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replace Krystal with Ray01
> 
> 
> 
> NO! ARE YOU MAD? ARE YOU INSANE!? HAVE YOU GONE MENTALLY ILL???
Click to expand...

Krystal is not that great...

I'd rather see slippy or peppy than Krystal...

seriously, the only halfway decent starfox game she's been in was the DS one...

That dinosaur planet bullcrap was an abomination


----------



## Megamannt125

MY SSB4 Wishlist:
Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Peach, Geno, Fox, Krystal, Wolf, Ness, Lucas, Ike, Marth, Roy, Lyn (or whatever), DK, Diddy Kong, King K. Rool, Ice Climbers, Sonic, Snake, Link, Zelda, Ganondorf, Midna, Samus/ZSS, Ridley, Captain Falcon, Samurai Goroh, Kirby, Dedede, Meta Knight, Mega man, L (of course), Lucario, Mewtwo, Pikachu, PKMN Trainer, and Animal Crosser. Oh yeah and G&W.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

I guess the adition of Krystal wouldn't be too bad, you know, it could be some kind of *CEN-5.01-SORD*ization of Lucas and Fox... But I definately want some custom robo in there


----------



## Tyeforce

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Replace Krystal with Ray01


Ray 01 IS in. Look at the second roster. I added 7 more characters.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replace Krystal with Ray01
> 
> 
> 
> Ray 01 IS in. Look at the second roster. I added 7 more characters.
Click to expand...

That you did. My bad.

My faves on the list are still Ridley and Geno


----------



## Megamannt125

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replace Krystal with Ray01
> 
> 
> 
> Ray 01 IS in. Look at the second roster. I added 7 more characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you did. My bad.
> 
> My faves on the list are still Ridley and Geno
Click to expand...

Oh I forgot *scratches out Dark Samus on my list and replaces with Ridley* there we go.


----------



## KHero

I'm pretty sure they said this was going to be the last Smash Bros. game....But, they could change their mind.


----------



## Tyeforce

KHero said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they said this was going to be the last Smash Bros. game....But, they could change their mind.


No, he didn't. Read back a few posts, there's a quote from Sakurai.


----------



## Tyeforce

I've been thinking... Should I make a video of all the newcomers I want?


----------



## Bacon Boy

No Captain Rainbow. Captain Rainbow is a joke (One that I actually might buy) but a joke nonetheless.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No Captain Rainbow. Captain Rainbow is a joke (One that I actually might buy) but a joke nonetheless.


Why do you say that? You haven't played the game I'm guessing, so you can't judge it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Captain Rainbow. Captain Rainbow is a joke (One that I actually might buy) but a joke nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? You haven't played the game I'm guessing, so you can't judge it.
Click to expand...

have u played it?


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Captain Rainbow. Captain Rainbow is a joke (One that I actually might buy) but a joke nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? You haven't played the game I'm guessing, so you can't judge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have u played it?
Click to expand...

No...but I've seen a lot of gameplay. I'm not saying it's great or anything, I just like the character. It seems like a good game, though. Don't say a game is bad unless you've actually played it, though. Unless it's a CD-i game.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tye, I know he's cool to you but adding characters that aren't well known isn't a good idea, i'm still deciding if Ice Climbers, Pit, and Lucas even belong on my wish list, I mean Lucas and Pit are cool but plenty of people are like "WHO THE *CEN-3.0-SORD* ARE THESE GUYS?"


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye, I know he's cool to you but adding characters that aren't well known isn't a good idea, i'm still deciding if Ice Climbers, Pit, and Lucas even belong on my wish list, I mean Lucas and Pit are cool but plenty of people are like "WHO THE *CEN-3.0-SORD* ARE THESE GUYS?"


But very few people knew who Ness, Ice Climbers, Mr. Game & Watch, Marth, Roy, and even Captain Falcon were before Smash Bros.

I'm thinking about taking out all the third party characters except Sonic, Snake, Mega Man, and Bomberman...

Edit: And Geno.


----------



## Grawr

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Captain Rainbow. Captain Rainbow is a joke (One that I actually might buy) but a joke nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? You haven't played the game I'm guessing, so you can't judge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have u played it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but I've seen a lot of gameplay. I'm not saying it's great or anything, I just like the character. It seems like a good game, though. Don't say a game is bad unless you've actually played it, though. Unless it's a CD-i game.
Click to expand...

And on that note...

Don't say a game is _good_ unless you've actually played it, either.


----------



## Tyeforce

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Captain Rainbow. Captain Rainbow is a joke (One that I actually might buy) but a joke nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? You haven't played the game I'm guessing, so you can't judge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have u played it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but I've seen a lot of gameplay. *I'm not saying it's great or anything, I just like the character.* It seems like a good game, though. Don't say a game is bad unless you've actually played it, though. Unless it's a CD-i game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And on that note...
> 
> Don't say a game is _good_ unless you've actually played it, either.
Click to expand...


----------



## SockHead

Baby Mario/Luigi/Peach/Daisy?


----------



## tails1428

you want to include babys include baby bowser from yoshi island ds final smash grows up lays down major pain on every 1


----------



## Tyeforce

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Baby Mario/Luigi/Peach/Daisy?


I wanted to add Baby Mario, but I knew people would complain about THREE Marios. Maybe I'll add him, since I'm taking out Simon, Klonoa, and Crono.


----------



## -Aaron

I still say that they need to expand on the lacking franchises.
Metroid and F-Zero.
No need to expand on MGS and Sonic. They're guest characters after all.


----------



## Tyeforce

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I still say that they need to expand on the lacking franchises.
> Metroid and F-Zero.
> No need to expand on MGS and Sonic. They're guest characters after all.


That's why Metroid and F-Zero have 3 reps (4 for Metroid if you count ZSS) in my roster. Should I add one of the hunters from MPH? And if so, who?


----------



## tails1428

we need wart from super mario brothers 2 also


----------



## Dr. Keko

Wart is lame, even Birdo would be a better choice than Wart.


----------



## tails1428

wart is not lame he be cool bubble blowing baddy and what about baby bowser i spose hesitance lame to huh.. with final smash grows up like he did on yoshi island ds


----------



## VantagE

Yeah MPH! Umm not sure which though...

All of them? No kidding! That would be nice though...


----------



## VantagE

Yeah MPH! Umm not sure which though...

All of them? No kidding! That would be nice though...


Edit: sorry for double post... my computer is screwing up and doing stupid things...


----------



## John102

Sora from Kingdom Hearts......just a thought.


----------



## dsmaster64

You forgot Cloud. <.<


----------



## Bacon Boy

But putting all of those third party characters in would kind of suck away Nintendo factor from SSB.


----------



## Tyeforce

john102 said:
			
		

> Sora from Kingdom Hearts......just a thought.


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would KILL Nintendo if they ever let DISNEY get into Smash Bros.!


----------



## Tyeforce

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> You forgot Cloud. <.<


Lawl.

Never been on a Nintendo console.

Lawl.


----------



## John102

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sora from Kingdom Hearts......just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I would KILL Nintendo if they ever let DISNEY get into Smash Bros.!
Click to expand...

ok I see your point about letting Disney characters like goofy or donald in but Sora is someone I could see fitting into the game.

btw cloud was on Chain of Memories for the GBA. I think he'll be on KH 358/2 for the DSI


----------



## dragonflamez

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sora from Kingdom Hearts......just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I would KILL Nintendo if they ever let DISNEY get into Smash Bros.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok I see your point about letting Disney characters like goofy or donald in but Sora is someone I could see fitting into the game.
> 
> btw cloud was on Chain of Memories for the GBA. I think he'll be on KH 358/2 for the DSI
Click to expand...

That's like saying Otacon was on a Nintendo console because he's in Brawl...


----------



## captaj12

in the next 1, i hope they:
Keep: Roy n Mewtwo
Leave out: Dr. Mario, Young/Toon Link, n pichu

Also here's a list of synonyms for brawl:

affray, altercation, argument, battle, battle royal, bickering, broil, clash, disorder, dispute, donnybrook, duke out, feud, fight, fracas, fray, free-for-all, fuss, hassle, melee, quarrel, rhubarb, riot, row, ruckus*, rumble*, rumpus, scrap, scuffle, squabble, tumult, uproar, wrangle 

But i think the best name for the next smash bros. should b called, "Super Smash Bros. Battle Royal"


----------



## captaj12

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sora from Kingdom Hearts......just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I would KILL Nintendo if they ever let DISNEY get into Smash Bros.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok I see your point about letting Disney characters like goofy or donald in but Sora is someone I could see fitting into the game.
> 
> btw cloud was on Chain of Memories for the GBA. I think he'll be on KH 358/2 for the DSI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's like saying Otacon was on a Nintendo console because he's in Brawl...
Click to expand...

lol he was! in metal gear solid:twin snakes on the gamecube


----------



## MygL

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Cloud. <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> Never been on a Nintendo console.
> 
> Lawl.
Click to expand...

GBA and/or probably in the DS

Or in an old FF... I dont know....


----------



## captaj12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Cloud. <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> Never been on a Nintendo console.
> 
> Lawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GBA and/or probably in the DS
> 
> Or in an old FF... I dont know....
Click to expand...

cloud never did ny old FF, just VII(7) n spin offs


----------



## Horus

Needs more Falco (or more Starfox)

If they do make another one they better make it like Melee they *censored.3.0*ed it up with Nintendo's idea of making it fun for everyone bull*censored.2.0*. In Melee there are so many awesome techs and *censored.2.0* I never heard of or thought possible, AND YOU CAN ACTUALLY COMBO!!. In brawl it was so easy to unlock very thing, like 6 hours at the most for every stage and character? It is really hard to unlock characters in Melee took me like 2 days with a guide and the stages are just like impossible. The harder the better, I hated Brawl at first cause it was so boring after the characters and stages. Also the game feels so rushed, like the extra stuff like the stage builder. They could really be better.

My rants at 2:30 in the morning <3


----------



## Horus

IGNORE THE DOUBLE POST OF DEATH AT 2:37AM!!!


----------



## Ricano

Horus said:
			
		

> Needs more Falco (or more Starfox)
> 
> If they do make another one they better make it like Melee they *censored.3.0*ed it up with Nintendo's idea of making it fun for everyone bull*censored.2.0*. In Melee there are so many awesome techs and *censored.2.0* I never heard of or thought possible, AND YOU CAN ACTUALLY COMBO!!. In brawl it was so easy to unlock very thing, like 6 hours at the most for every stage and character? It is really hard to unlock characters in Melee took me like 2 days with a guide and the stages are just like impossible. The harder the better, I hated Brawl at first cause it was so boring after the characters and stages. Also the game feels so rushed, like the extra stuff like the stage builder. They could really be better.
> 
> My rants at 2:30 in the morning <3


lol really?
took me a while to get everybody
but I didnt play it much so thats probably why xP
and I did like melee better


----------



## easpa

Animal crossing boy? Seriosly?


----------



## captaj12

i know a fast way 2 get all the characters in brawl:

just turn the flower n stamina to ON on special brawl n make the the cpu's stamina all the way to 1 when selecting ur characters so once u start the match, they automatically die n u just played & won 1 match. If u play 450 matches, ull easily get all the characters, n stages i think, by just pressing the start/plus(+) button the whole time(i suggest listening 2 ur ipod while doing this so u won't get that bored).

OR u can just play thru the whole space emissary, but its freakin long lol


----------



## bcb

Having characters like Paper Mario seem to make the list fail. You might as well have kept Dr. Mario.

I would've added more WarioWare characters like Mona and Jimmy T, and I would've wanted Andrew from StarFox to represent Andross, can't imagine Andross being a playable character, but having Andrew would express the important role he is in StarFox games.


----------



## JasonBurrows

captaj12 said:
			
		

> in the next 1, i hope they:
> Keep: Roy n Mewtwo
> Leave out: Dr. Mario, Young/Toon ]Super Smash Bros. Battle Royale, yeah, I like the sound of that.


----------



## -Aaron

I'm fine with whatever, as long as he's in it. I think his moves go well with Smash Bros.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Meh, it is okay.

What it needs is characters that are from the M&L series.

I mean, who WOULDN'T like to play as Fawful?


----------



## The Sign Painter

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Having characters like Paper Mario seem to make the list fail. You might as well have kept Dr. Mario.
> 
> I would've added more WarioWare characters like Mona and Jimmy T, and I would've wanted Andrew from StarFox to represent Andross, can't imagine Andross being a playable character, but having Andrew would express the important role he is in StarFox games.


Same with Ridley, I mean, it just would not fit in with the character sizes.\

And I would LOVE to play as Andrew. And Leon. ANd Panther. And Peppy.


----------



## IceZtar

Awesome one ^_^ .
I made up Pelly and Phyllis in Brawl before  .


----------



## Josh

Nice.. But..

WHERES TOAD?


----------



## Megamannt125

Idea for Tye:
Take out jiggly, add in Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## [Nook]

im fine with any roster as long as it has.....THIS PUPPET RIGHT HERE


----------



## lloydcaine

U Did 2 Ness's Lol


----------



## z189ack

I know its your dream roster but I dont think smash bros will NEVER have that much characters  in it but it is still a cool roster


----------



## Josh

z189ack said:
			
		

> I know its your dream roster but I dont think smash bros will NEVER have that much characters  in it but it is still a cool roster


They will


----------



## SamXX

This is still going...?


----------



## djman900

captaj12 said:
			
		

> in the next 1, i hope they:
> Keep: Roy n Mewtwo
> Leave out: Dr. Mario, Young/Toon ]now why wuld u bump this?


----------



## Entei Slider

wheres tabuu


----------



## Megamannt125

lloydcaine said:
			
		

> U Did 2 Ness's Lol


That's Ninten from Mother 1 not Ness.


----------



## Deleted User

wow that's pretty good BUT

i don't like all of those super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really OLD characters. and i got bored so i made my own. and i don't have photoshop just powerpoint so its not that great.







ya and in case this doesnt work use this 
http://ssb4ideasbyme.webs.com/
and one more thing the pic on the actual site is pretty small so download it so its bigger


----------



## SamXX

indycolts63 said:
			
		

> wow that's pretty good BUT
> 
> i don't like all of those super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really super really OLD characters. and i got bored so i made my own. and i don't have photoshop just powerpoint so its not that great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya and in case this doesnt work use this
> http://ssb4ideasbyme.webs.com/
> and one more thing the pic on the actual site is pretty small so download it so its bigger


I know this thread is ultra old and you shouldn't have bumped it but that looks like you put quite a lot of hard work into that and the characters do look pretty awesome. I doubt that many 3rd party characters would get in though.

Good job!


----------

